# Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??



## Schütti (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

da ich mir zum nächsten Jahr ein neuen Motor für mein kleines Schlauchi (Quicksilver 3,00 m) zulegen möchte #6, wollte ich kurz nachfragen was ihr von dem Suzuki DF 5 haltet b.z.w. für Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt.

Da der Motor ja bekanntlich baugleich mit dem DF 6 ist, hätte ich noch gerne gewusst, welcher Umbauaufwand nötig ist um ihn von 5 auf 6 PS umzurüsten. Kann man das selbst machen oder muss der Fachhändler ran.

Die Suchfunktion habe ich schon durchforstet, leider mit wenig Erfolg .

Dann mal ran :q.

Besten Dank im Voraus

Schütti


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*

Ist es nicht mehr so, dass der 6 auf 5 PS umgerüstet ist? Kauf dir doch den Originalmotor,
dann brauchst du keine runter geregelten wieder hochzutrimmen.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ist es nicht mehr so, dass der 6 auf 5 PS umgerüstet ist? Kauf dir doch den Originalmotor,
> dann brauchst du keine runter geregelten wieder hochzutrimmen.


 

denke auch das es wohl besser ist ein 6pser mit 6ps oder 5ps zu fahren als ein 5ps auf 6ps hochzuschrauben-wird sich wohl in der lebensdauer bemerkbar machen-hatten es mal bei einem yamaha gemacht und begeistert waren wir nicht davon....allerdings von einer werkstatt machen lassen-viel mehr leistung ist auch nicht bei rum gekommen in form von geschwindigkeit...


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*

wenn die baugleich sein sollten - dann hat der 5 PSer bestimmt nur son reduzierstück im vergaser drinnen #c 
das sollte ohne großen Aufwand/Kosten zu entfernen sein.
wenn der richtig "hochgerüstet" werden sollte/müßte lohnen sich die Kosten dafür bestimmt nicht wirklich ...
am besten mal nen Fachhändler vor Ort fragen


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*

@ Schütti
Mal ehrlich, du donnerst Jahrelang mit 2,5 PS in der Gegend rum und willst jetzt tatsächlich noch das eine lächerliche PS aus nem 5PS rauskitzeln....lass ihn so wie er iss.


----------



## Schütti (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*

Besten Dank schon mal an alle für die Antworten.

Da beide Motoren meiner Meinung nach (vergleicht man sämtliche technische Daten) gleich sind, wird wohl der 5er eingentlich ein 6er sein, der lediglich gedrosselt wurde.....wenn ich das jetzt richtig erklärt habe |uhoh::q.

Ich kenne das nur noch aus meiner Jugendzeit (oh, lange ist´s her :q) mit den Mofa´s.....dickerer Krümmer, anderer Vergaser, Drossel im Auspuff u.s.w.....und schwupps....ab geht´s.

Also, wer noch Ideen hat....es sollte allerdings nicht die Zuverlässigkeit oder Lebensdauer darunter leiden....sonst bleibt alles wie´s ist. 

@Nordlicht

Wieso überhaupt 2,5 PS....???....2,3 PS waren das immer :q
In der PS-Klasse macht das schon was aus...also warum nicht auch 1 PS. Wenn schon, denn schon |rolleyes.

Schütti


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*

moin moin schütti

hab gerade gelesen das du einen 6 pser suchst|supergri

da steht zufällig noch einer für 650 europas bei mir rum.

johnson falls du ihn haben willst melde dich einfach der iss komplett mit papiere und rechnung ,verkaufe ihn im auftrag .
greez
andy


----------



## quappenkalle (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*



Schütti schrieb:


> Besten Dank schon mal an alle für die Antworten.
> 
> Da beide Motoren meiner Meinung nach (vergleicht man sämtliche technische Daten) gleich sind, wird wohl der 5er eingentlich ein 6er sein, der lediglich gedrosselt wurde.....wenn ich das jetzt richtig erklärt habe |uhoh::q.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frühaufsteher (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 Tuning ??*

Moin,
ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen DF5.
Der Motor läuft sehr zuverlässig und sparsam und im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Motor.
Wenn man den Motor in den Leerlauf schaltet kommt es häufiger vor das dann die Abluft aus dem Auspuff in die Ansaugöffnung der Wasserkühlung gesogen wird, so dass die Wasserkühlung ausfällt.
Wenn man den Motor etwas Richtung Flachwasserstellung bringt funktioniert die Kühlung wieder ebenso wenn mann ganz langsam fährt.
Bei einem Umrüsten des Motors auf DF6 muß nach Aussage des Herstellers auch die Vergaserbedüsung geändert werden.
Ich fahre den Motor im Originalzustand und mit meinem Quicksilver 330 mit zwei Kindern kommt das Boot ins gleiten und ich erreiche eine Geschindigkeit von bis zu 14 Seemeilen/h bzw. 25 Stundenkilometer.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------

